# Things i like the usa for



## LASVEGAS (Aug 10, 2010)

Guys iv been dumped off the forum a few times for allegedly being anti usa.let me list a few things that i like the usa for.Diet coke,jack DANIELS ,AND nicholson.us diners from the 50s ,and usa cars from the same era.The fact that some states are brave enough to have the death penalty for evil people.las vegas whilst garish its good we have somewhere like that in the world.Friends comedy show ect ect .so im not anti usa im anti what some politicians do as their foriegn policy thats all.bBen to la and vegas in 2004/5/6,and i hope to go to the new dallas grand prix race in 2011 ,and posibly a qiuck trip to vegas within the next few months.does that sound like im anti usa?James


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I like the U.S. for having the best higher education system in the world. If only we could fix our high schools...


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm happy to be born in the US everyday because I know if I were born anywhere else my life wouldn't have been as good as it is. Actually if I would've been born where my parents are from I'd probably married right now with a bunch of kids. My life would have been so different (hell, I most likely would have been a completely different person entirely)! Everything is made a lot easier in the US than it is in other countries. Despite bad eggs I still love American people and I wouldn't want to live anywhere else.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

im happy to be born in the usa because ive learned over time that this little blue book they call a "us passport" is actually a secret badge that marks me as superior to everyone else in the world. yay!


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

An Irishman complimenting our alcohol? It must be good!


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes BostonB, because complimenting USA is a '*******' thing.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

America is a good place to be a woman, as well as most Westernized nations. Yep, I love my country and the freedoms it grants me -- and I'm a gods reverin' Pagan from the North! 

That said, I do not have a superiority complex. I appreciate and respect many countries just the same.

(And no, I don't hug trees. :b)


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I like that you can buy Arizona Tea in jugs.

As a Canadian, I am jealous.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I love New York!!!!!


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

*dirty liberal reply*

I remember four years ago that if you criticized the US you were accused of being 'anti-American' or supporting terrorism. That was fun.

We have a lot of things going here, but it's far from perfect and it's a work in progress. Someone who doesn't see that is just a mindless drone.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

^ I agree for the most part


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

BostonB said:


> Yeah, because that's exactly what I meant. Not the part about the death penalty or Jack Daniels or NASCAR.


Where in the world did you get death penalty and nascar from in this thread


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

But I will admit my generation, as seen in this thread, are the very first ones to say even though they like the country, it has its major flaws and mistakes, as sherb said. We are becoming more and more 'liberal'


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Like others say, I love higher-education available in the US. 

The country has some fantastic national parks and beaches.

Personally I love camping in South Dakota, The Vegas Strip and Florida Beaches.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Live in Australia. Gotta love the American accent, sound so cool and professional, especially when Obama speaks.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I like some the peculiarities of American culture such as drive-in movies, 24-hour stores and so on. We have some pretty cool nature to explore as well.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Nifty segways and cheesy cheese burgers.


----------



## LASVEGAS (Aug 10, 2010)

*Dislike also*

SO to balance out my likes about the usa my dislikes come now.They say americans are the most arogant people in the world?true or false?I dont like flags flying everywhere ,it diminishishs a persons right of free thinking ,and self exspression.Obama was on about protecting human rights ,thats why they are doing things in libya.I dont like when politicians lie direct to my face and disrespect my intellect.The 3 countries theyare fighting in are rich in oil and other resourses .why dosnt obama put on a uniform and fight in afghanistan if he loves the usa so much?,because he wont risk his life ,he risks others .so as you can see my likes and dislikes about america.I am a balanced thinker,James/Ireland


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

LASVEGAS said:


> SO to balance out my likes about the usa my dislikes come now.They say americans are the most arogant people in the world?true or false?I dont like flags flying everywhere ,it diminishishs a persons right of free thinking ,and self exspression.Obama was on about protecting human rights ,thats why they are doing things in libya.I dont like when politicians lie direct to my face and disrespect my intellect.The 3 countries theyare fighting in are rich in oil and other resourses .why dosnt obama put on a uniform and fight in afghanistan if he loves the usa so much?,because he wont risk his life ,he risks others .so as you can see my likes and dislikes about america.I am a balanced thinker,James/Ireland


You aren't as balanced as you think. I wouldn't mind if you attack the people in the USA that are corrupt and those are the ones are ruining the country. But to put the blame on "America" is idiotic. Corruption can exist in any country and the USA is no different. But don't attack the citizens of this country who do no evil.


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption (Apr 15, 2011)

woot said:


> But I will admit my generation, as seen in this thread, are the very first ones to say even though they like the country, it has its major flaws and mistakes, as sherb said. We are becoming more and more 'liberal'


That's not a bad thing.

America really isn't as great as people say. I love how people say that it has these freedoms that no other have. Gays can't get married? Christians always try to get religion majority taught in schools (which makes no sense, because public institutions aren't supposed to have any religious bias, as that goes against the constitution.) Some states still have the death penalty!

There is pretty flagrant corruption in politicians, healthcare that you have to pay for, despite the fact other countries citizens have it for free and yet it costs the government less! And the healthcare you get isn't the best either.

Then there is the giant, unnecessary military budget and poor wealth distribution (although this is true for most western countries). Not to mention their seems to be a culture of bigging ones self up even if there are no backups to the claim. Constantly you'll hear "America is #1" but that's really only true in a few areas. (One of which is that ridiculous military budget).

On the plus side though, it's a really nice place, and most Americans are friendly to foreigners. I wouldn't really say the problems that I have with America is down to the people, they just have really bad politicians.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

woot said:


> But I will admit my generation, as seen in this thread, are the very first ones to say even though they like the country, it has its major flaws and mistakes, as sherb said. We are becoming more and more 'liberal'


I'm not sure that I was alluding to that. That's my personal hope, but there are plenty of conservatives in the US. Many people are against any form of healthcare. That's partially why the Tea-Party has gained so much traction. Their view is that 'lazy' people who mooch off the system should not get healthcare. When in reality, the bill is about extending healthcare to people who don't have medicaid or medicare, which are both government funded. There's a tone of elitism in most of the rhetoric. _"Those_ people don't deserve any health benefits etc." What about being a decent fellow citizen? :mum

Aussies think that the American accent is cool? That's pretty sweet. I really like the Aussie accent too!


----------



## LASVEGAS (Aug 10, 2010)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> You aren't as balanced as you think. I wouldn't mind if you attack the people in the USA that are corrupt and those are the ones are ruining the country. But to put the blame on "America" is idiotic. Corruption can exist in any country and the USA is no different. But don't attack the citizens of this country who do no evil.


The fact is the perception of usa citizens is they are arogant and insular thinking,which dosnt form a well ajusted individual if true.tell me if this perception is wrong.iv met some very polite usa citizens ,and some idiots as well like any country .James


----------



## LASVEGAS (Aug 10, 2010)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> You aren't as balanced as you think. I wouldn't mind if you attack the people in the USA that are corrupt and those are the ones are ruining the country. But to put the blame on "America" is idiotic. Corruption can exist in any country and the USA is no different. But don't attack the citizens of this country who do no evil.


Let me clayfy again.the usa citizens who fought and many died against hitler are heroes,that was a war that had to be fought.the other wars the usa is involved in is for greed.i worry about the americans as they seem to gloryfy war ,no matter what the circumstances of the war,our boys ect ect.dont support wars and treat every human as your brother and sister no matter where they are from and whatever colour and there wouild be no wars?i only argue against anyone who has nt morals when it comes to war ect.James


----------



## LASVEGAS (Aug 10, 2010)

BostonB said:


> You just described every first world nation on the planet. I dont see any European leaders fighting alongside their own soldiers either. I'm not saying you're wrong, and I totally agree about flags and nationalism. But I dont see much better coming out of Europe.


 I agree with you and there is no one more critical of the irish people than me.we have terrorists in government in n.ireland ,but supported by obama and his lot.shame on them pretending they are agaisnt terrorism when they support mass murderers here.


----------



## LASVEGAS (Aug 10, 2010)

isthereacomputeroption said:


> that's not a bad thing.
> 
> America really isn't as great as people say. I love how people say that it has these freedoms that no other have. Gays can't get married? Christians always try to get religion majority taught in schools (which makes no sense, because public institutions aren't supposed to have any religious bias, as that goes against the constitution.) some states still have the death penalty!
> 
> ...


well done on your thoughtful and balanced ideas,which i agree with ,james


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Morticia (Mar 31, 2011)

I like the US for making Red Heart Super Saver yarn lol. ( I can't help it I'm addicted lol) It does have its pros and cons like everywhere else, but on the whole I think this is a great country. I'm glad that we have more rights than most other countries and that we were founded on such moral and important values. Our society and culture has lost some (or a lot) of those values over the years. But there are still some moral, patriotic, caring, and good Americans out there that would make our founding fathers proud. I think that we as Americans, have a rich and exciting history that we are all proud of. But like others ,we tend to lose ourselves in the "now" moment and doing what's cool and politically correct, rather than what's right. But I think America is still good on the whole.


----------

